# 
Jak w temacie... 
Wybór duży - Atlas, Ceresit, Anser, rozpietość cenowa też bardzo duża 20-40zł/25kg

----------


## Pablo_45

Witam
najlepiej dobry  :Wink2: 
a tak na serio: ocieplałem u siebie kawałek stropu zelbetowego od spodu i używałem Stoptera K-20 Atlasa
Wisi już rok bez kołkowania, trzyma się dobrze, cena umiarkowana a firma z wiadomą siedzibą i w razie draki wiadomo gdzie ich ścigać z reklamacją

czyli klej OK  :Wink2: 

pozdrawiam

----------

Hop do góry!

----------


## tom soyer

ja na elewacji mam przyklejony styropian na Optiroca.
do zacierania siatki musisz miec specjalny klej (na ktory tez mozna przyklejac).

----------


## tdxls

Generalnie znane firmy mają już dobre produkty, należy się więc kierować ceną, chyba, że będziesz chwalił się innym, że używałeś najdroższego (czytaj najlepszego kleju).

----------


## _Beti_

jak w temacie jaki klej proponujecie ?
czy warto zainwestować w np. ATLAS za około32zł
czy może wystarczy kupić np. Izolbet za 16zł

Jaki klej używaliście i czy się sprawdził?
proszę o poradę klej muszę kupić na dniach
mąż będzie sam ocieplał
w tym roku nie będziemy robić koloru
i czy to prawda że kolor powinien być z tej samej firmy co klej na styropianie bo inaczej wyjdzie inny kolor niż na palecie !

----------


## sebo8877

*Beti* - Greinplast - Rzeszów ul. Rejtana.

Lepszego nie znjadziesz - taniochy to se podaruj.

Sebo8877

----------


## SAVAGE7

Nie przepłacaj za atlas. To drogi klej w stosunku do jakości.

----------

kreistel czy jak tam sie to pisze

----------


## _Beti_

sebo ale greinplast u mnie w Sędziszowie kosztuje bagatele też jakieś 36zł  :ohmy:  
cena szok
gdzie jest na Rejtana ten sklep?
nie znasz jakiegoś tańszego a dobrego kleju?

----------


## qdlaty

Ja przetestowałem:
MIX-S - syf.
MAXIT - może być.
KREISEL - ok.

Q.

----------


## sebo8877

> sebo ale greinplast u mnie w Sędziszowie kosztuje bagatele też jakieś 36zł  
> cena szok
> gdzie jest na Rejtana ten sklep?
> nie znasz jakiegoś tańszego a dobrego kleju?


Beti Vis a Vis - Merkury marketu. Podejrzewam że dostaniesz rabat rzędu 25-30%

Sebo8877

----------


## 3241mirek

U mnie stosowany był Izoblet. Zobaczymy jak będzie za jakiś czas.

----------


## _Beti_

sebo dzwoniłam
cena 21,96 do styropianu 
38,19 do siatki   :ohmy:  
na wszystko 5% rabatu   :Roll:   :sad:  
ta cena mnie przerasta

a jak ja mam wysępić od nich taki rabat? 30%  :cool:

----------


## ZaKontyK

a co powiecie o Weber'ze.
Mam ciekawą propozycję cenową, ale nie potrafię ocenić/porównać.

Czy ktoś z Was korzystał?
Podpowiedzcie coś.

Dziękuję

----------


## sebo8877

> sebo dzwoniłam
> cena 21,96 do styropianu 
> 38,19 do siatki   
> na wszystko 5% rabatu    
> ta cena mnie przerasta
> 
> a jak ja mam wysępić od nich taki rabat? 30%


Powiem Ci że firmy budowlane kupuja ten klj do styropianu po cenie Oscylującej w granicach 15,00

Przychodzisz bierzesz gościa za pysk dajesz mu buzi, trzepoczesz oczetami sadzasz g z powrotem na stołku i pięknie prosisz o rabat 20%

sebo8877

----------


## _Beti_

w firmie FABUD dostałam 15% bez takich chwytów czyli za
18zł
32zł
ale dla mnie i tak sporo  :Roll:  pozatym biorą 2zł od km za transport  :Mad:  więc cena znów skacze
pasuje mi jakieś dojście, dzwonie dzwonie i już wariuje pomału musimy w tym tygodniu mieć ten klej !

----------


## To_masz

kreistel - przystępny cenowo i jest ok

----------


## Sp5es

> kreistel - przystępny cenowo i jest ok


Ten materiał nie jest ok.

----------


## _Beti_

Sp5es
czemu kreistel nie jest dobry ???
cena faktycznie dobra
15zł do styropianu
22zł do siatki

----------


## Sp5es

> Sp5es
> czemu kreistel nie jest dobry ???
> cena faktycznie dobra
> 15zł do styropianu
> 22zł do siatki


Poczekajcie , udowodnię. Ściana referencyjna Kreisla odpowie za siebie. Nie mam foto pod ręką. Cudownie zfotografowałem to w ubiegłym tygodniu.

Poproszę chwilę cierpliwości. Warto.

----------


## Sp5es

Przykład z Pomorza.
Wychodzę z założenia, że dobry materiał broni się sam. 
Ten nie broni się jak widać, ani przed glonami, ani przed samym sobą - liczne spękania skurczowe.
Jedynie coś mi poobracało zdjęcia. Rozumiem, że to nie ma znaczenia, skoro spękania idą w każdym kierunku. Ale oczywiście tanio pęka!

Dla wyjaśnienia dodam - o ile to dobrze rozumiem, jest to obiekt referencyjny- sądząc z napisu. Na życzenie znajdę kolejny - był piękny obiekt w Krośniewicach na skrzyżowaniu drogi krajowej nr 1 i nr 2.  Już go nie ma, bo była taka katastrofa, że trzeba go było zrobić od nowa. Foto zostały na szczęście.

----------


## _Beti_

rozumie że próbujesz udowodnić że ten tynk był zrobiony kreistelem
kurcze nie wiem może nie było tam siatki, może był robiony na złej pogodzie ???
cena mnie dość kusi 
sąsiad go używał i jest zadowolony
czy to jest twój dom może czy po prostu zrobiłeś zdjęcie jakiegoś budynku przez przypadek

ale faktycznie widok nieciekawy  :Roll:   :Confused:

----------


## Sp5es

Nie posądzaj mnie o taki brak wyobraźni....
Takie coś na własnym domu !

Po drugie, jak by juz było - trzeba by to natychmiast naprawiać.
To cudo było już tak wspaniale widoczne, że zobaczyłem to jadąc samochodem 80km/h. Oczywiście zawróciłem. Obiekt wart uwagi - mam 23 zdjęcia.

Najgorsze, że jest to dość miarodajne dla tego materiału. O reklamacjach się słyszy legendy. Jak widać nie bez przyczyny.

Być może dobiły ten system błędy wykonawcze, ale siatka rys jest charakterystyczna dla rys skurczowych wynikających z dużego naprężenia materiału-> mizerna jakość.-> brak substancji uszlachetniających -> wynika z ceny.  Jakościowy materiał musi mieć rezerwę technologiczną, również na głupotę i niechlujstwo wykonawcze.

Myślę, że wyzbrojenie w zaprawie cement+ piach, ew. trochę wapna , dałoby podobne efekty. A byłoby jeszcze taniej!

Ponadto widać, że tynk mający również pewne funkcje technologiczne - totalnie zawiódł. W grubszej warstwie 3, czy 4 mm, być może przeniósł to co się działo w podłożu (jakkolwiek nie obligatoryjnie) .

Stąd też radzę nie brać najcieńszych tynków typu 1mm czy 1,5 mm, co jest ukochane przez wykonawców, bo tanio... Jak widać wzystko ma jakieś znaczenie - bezspoinowy system ociepleniowy  wbrew pozorom, to bardziej złożony temat , niż się pozornie wydaje.

Moim zdaniem ten materiał - również za darmo - nie jest wart stosowania.
Naprawa z reguły będzie kosztowała więcej, niż ten system.

Jak się policzy cenę tego materiału + koszty naprawy -> można kupić najdroższy materiał na rynku i wyjdzie oszczędniej.

Może ja mam takie przegięcie...

Sprawdzałem, siatka była.

----------


## _Beti_

więc jaki klej radzisz??

----------


## Krzysztofik

Ocieplałem ściany fundamentowe styropianem.
Styropian przyklejałem Izolbetem ( bo to ściana fundamentowa  :Wink2:  )
Styropian oklejony siatką klejem tez Izolbetu wystawiłem kilkanaście cm ponad ściane fundamentową by stanowił szalunek dla chudziaka.
Na to wszystko wywrotki sypały pospółke do zasypania fundamentu.
Po pryźmie nad fundamentem przejechał kilkakrotnie JCB i nic sie nie odkleiło.
Zastanawiam sie czy przepłacać za "lepszy" klej przy ocieplaniu ścian.

----------


## Duży Boban

No ale zdaje się Beti chodzi o klej do styropianu a nie tynk.

----------


## Krzysztofik

> No ale zdaje się Beti chodzi o klej do styropianu a nie tynk.





> ...............
> Styropian przyklejałem Izolbetem......

----------


## SAVAGE7

alpol też jest tani. nie słyszałem o reklamacjach.

----------


## Geno

> więc jaki klej radzisz??


Z średniej półki to używałem Quickmix i całkiem dobrze się spisywał.


Z lepszych to STO

http://www.sto.pl/home/home_dep.htm

----------


## _Beti_

kupiłam  Greinplast dostałam 18% rabatu transport gratis,
jednak w Rzeszowie w ich sklepie firmowym niu udało mi się za nic w swiecie wytargować więcej niż 5%
a w zaprzyjaźnionym sklepie na wiosce  :Wink2:  dostałam 18% bez wielkiego proszenia  :cool:   :smile:

----------


## romwis

Trzeba nam koniecznie wynosić się na wieś - tam jest przyszłość !
pzdr.
-romwis

----------


## _Beti_

nie wiem czy to było z przekąsem, ale mówię szczera prawdę
zdecydowana większość materiałów budowlanych ( tych samych firm) były o wiele atrakcyjniejszych cenach w małych składach budowlanych w mojej okolicy niż w mieście  :Confused:  
a np RCMB w Rzeszowie ( największy chyba skład budowlany) jest chyba najdroższy jednocześnie
Wychodzi mi więc na to że kolosy chcą zarobić więcej niż małe składy
 :Roll:

----------


## romwis

*_Beti_* to nie było z przekąsem - sam buduję dom na mazowieckiej wsi i najczęściej biorę towar z małych, wiejskich hurtowienek. Mam dobre zdanie o społeczności i biznesmenach tam działąjących :-)
pzdr.
-romwis

----------


## _Beti_

:smile:

----------


## Krzysztofik

> kupiłam  Greinplast dostałam 18% rabatu transport gratis,
> jednak w Rzeszowie w ich sklepie firmowym niu udało mi się za nic w swiecie wytargować więcej niż 5%
> a w zaprzyjaźnionym sklepie na wiosce  dostałam 18% bez wielkiego proszenia


Co jest istotne, cena czy wielkość rabatu?

----------


## cemik1

Kupowałem KTB (do styro i do siatki). Był tani i ekipa nie marudziła. Jest na domu od jesieni i niczego niepokojącego nie widać.
Na to cerplast i farba zupełnie innego producenta. Dla mnie git. Nie chciałem baranka.

----------


## _Beti_

Greinplast ma jakiś tam katalog i od tych cen każdy z z sklepów nalicza rabat jedni mniejszy drudzy większy
Ja znając ceny katalogowe od razu pytałam sie wprost ile mi dają rabatu od tych cen, więc operowałam % nie złotówkami, ostatecznie zapłaciłam
18zł za klej do styro
31 za klej do siatki
Klej produkują pod Rzeszowem w Krasnym i wszyscy go bardzo chwalą, a ja lubię dać zarobić Polakowi a nie Niemcowi   :Confused:   :Lol:   :cool:

----------


## radomik

> a co powiecie o Weber'ze.
> Mam ciekawą propozycję cenową, ale nie potrafię ocenić/porównać.
> 
> Czy ktoś z Was korzystał?
> Podpowiedzcie coś.
> 
> Dziękuję


podciągam, znacie go? Jest promo  za ok.12zł/netto

----------


## _Beti_

nic mi ta nazwa nie mówi choć w poszukiwaniach tego odpowiedniego kleju poznałam wiele marek 
 :Roll:

----------


## radomik

cała nazwa: weber terranova

http://www.weber-terranova.pl/system...eber_pl-11.htm

----------


## Sp5es

> alpol też jest tani. nie słyszałem o reklamacjach.


w przeciwieństwie do mnie.
Ja niestety słyszałem.
Najgorsze - też widziałem.

----------


## piotru7

> Napisał SAVAGE7
> 
> alpol też jest tani. nie słyszałem o reklamacjach.
> 
> 
> w przeciwieństwie do mnie.
> Ja niestety słyszałem.
> Najgorsze - też widziałem.


I najlepsze klej, ale do płytek był sprzedawany w Biedronce
To już poszli z ceną (i zapewne jakością) na całość   :big grin:

----------


## Marzin

Jako *elyta* forum    :Wink2:  zanim zapytam, chciałem poszukać odpowiedzi. Ale sie kurde nie udało   :Confused:  Powstało jeszcze większe zamieszanie. W mojej głowie oczywiście. W tym tygodniu muszę zakupić materiały do wykonania ocieplenia i elewacji zewnętrznej.

Ściany mam BK 24, styropian ma być 15-ka

Pytanie do obstukanych, jakich marek kupić:
- klej do przyklejania styropianu
- styropian
- siatkę
- klej do siatki
- tynk elewacyjny
- inne ważne elementy (tylko co?   :Roll:  )

Wskazówki dla tych, co chcą doradzić:

Na najtańsze rzeczy mnie nie stać, bo już się nauczyłem. Na używanych oponach do samochodu, czy elektronarzędziach typu TOYA... itp, itd. Każdy z nas to przerabiał.
Chcę wydać raz, i mieć święty spokój. Na najdroższą chemię budowlaną prawdopodobnie też stać mnie nie będzie. Co może być ważne w zaproponowaniu tynku zewnętrznego, to to, że dom stoi w miarę blisko  ruchliwej ulicy i na pewno będzie problem z osiadającym syfem. Myślę, że tynk powinien być taki, co by miał skłonnosci do samooczyszczania i możliwość umycia go myjką. Baranek czy kornik, nie ma znaczenia. Pytanie, co jest bardziej praktyczne.

Tylko plis, zostawmy punkty rosy i inne ważne _aspekty_ w spokoju. Miałem to w sredniej szkole, i tutaj nie chcę już tego wałkować.

W nadziei na uzsykanie stu jednakowych odpowiedzi pozostaję

 :big grin:

----------


## bladyy78

Ja mam jedno pytanie moze jest tu jakiś fachowic i mi odpowie dlaczego teraz stosuje sie inny klej do klejenia styrpianu a inny do zatapiania siatki ? 10 lat temu był tylko jeden klej do wszystkiego. I domy ocieplone 10 lat temu stoja do dzis i nic sie nie dzieje z elewacja a teraz proponuja 2 kleje jeden do przyklejania tańszy drugo do siatki doroższy.

----------


## _Beti_

nikt Ci przecież nie każe kupować tego tańszego  do styro. możesz kupić ten droższy do obydwu warstw, ale tak na babski rozum wydaje mi się ze ten tańszy nie musi byc tak odporny a warunki atmosferyczne jak ten wierzchni
Jeśli chodzi o stosowanie różnych firm na jednej elewacji to wydaje mi się że powinno się raczej zastosować wszystkie produkty z jednej firmy wtedy ewentualnie możesz się ubiegać nawet o reklamacje i kolor elewacji jest chyba pewniejszy jak go zastosujesz na kleju tej samej firmy.
Ja zastosowałam kleje Greinplast siatkę najtańszą z castoramy po 1.10 podajże i jestem zadowolona z efektów choć klej nie tani to w porównaniu z innymi różnica nie jest tak duża 400-600zł

----------


## Sp5es

> *Beti* - Greinplast - Rzeszów ul. Rejtana.
> 
> Lepszego nie znjadziesz - 
> Sebo8877


To chyba dość cięzki żart....

----------


## Staszek budowniczy

Niestety ale chyba żart w złym guście - mam wiecej niż marne zdanie o tych zielonych żółwikach .
Według mnie to jeden z najwiekszych szajsów - jak ktos powiedział , jest robiony dla najmniej zarabiających na Podkarpaciu . Więc stosunek jakości do ceny jest strasznie zaniżony.

Porównywałem tynki Greinplasta z np. Kabe .No i wyszło że : Kabe lepiej sie nakłada ( plastyczność) , średnica ziaren taka jaka jest napisana , bez dodatków typu kamole , kolor zbliżony do wzornika NCS .W Greinplaście niestety było źle  :Roll:

----------


## _Beti_

u nas docieplenia nie robili fachowcy tylko mąż z teściem i mówił że jest zadowolony z kleju, ale każdy może mieć swoje zdanie, choć dziwne mi sie wydaje że tak różne, jesteś pierwszą osobą która krytykuje ten klej  :Roll:  
Nie wiem jak jest z tynkiem, bo narazie nie planuje go jeszcze kłaść

----------


## Staszek budowniczy

Beti- napisałem o tynku.
Faktycznie nie wiem nic złego o kleju do styropianu.

Z tynkiem na Twoim miejscu bym się zastanowił i zastosował coś z górnej półki . Będziesz się przecież patrzała na elewacje dobrych kilkadziesiąt lat , tutaj nie ma miejsca na kompromis

----------


## ashca

Macie jakieś doświadczenia z klejem do styropianu i siatki MAPETERM z Mapei?
Bo fachowiec od ociepleń taki mi poleca, a jest to klej dość trudno dostępny i zastanawiam się dlaczego... gdzie tkwi haczyk....

----------


## _Beti_

polecisz więc jakiś dobry tynk w dobrej cenie???

----------


## AsiaIAdam

A co powiecie o systemie Tytan Professional firmy SELENA?
asia

----------


## jacekp71

> Ocieplałem ściany fundamentowe styropianem.
> Styropian przyklejałem Izolbetem ( bo to ściana fundamentowa  )
> Styropian oklejony siatką klejem tez Izolbetu


podobnie i moje fachury kleili izolbetem (styro oraz siatke).
jak raz zabraklo to kupilem ceral - tez trzyma.

----------


## sebo8877

> Napisał sebo8877
> 
> *Beti* - Greinplast - Rzeszów ul. Rejtana.
> 
> Lepszego nie znjadziesz - 
> Sebo8877
> 
> 
> To chyba dość cięzki żart....


Spec przecież nie chodzi o to by wydac niewiadomo ile a kupic rownie dobry material.
Uważam że klej do styro i siatki jest ok. O tynku si e nie wypoqwiem bo nie mialem z nim do czynienia - ale ludzi etym robia i to dośc powszechnie na Podkarpaciu. 
Nie mówię o sto -bo to już górna plka i mało kogo stać
Większośc z nas ma na swoich dociepoleniach marki Weber-teranova, grainpalst, kraisell, QuicMix - malo kiedy widze tu na podkarpaciu Sto (osobiście uważam że zarówno sto w ocieplaeniach jak i sopro we wnętrzach to już najwyższa liga)

Pozdrawiam cie serdecznie

sebo8877

----------


## Jerzyna

> Macie jakieś doświadczenia z klejem do styropianu i siatki MAPETERM z Mapei?
> ....


przyłączam się do pytania i czekam na jakąś  konstruktywna opinę doświadoczonego w tej kwestii

----------


## mayland

Właśnei zaczęli robić mi ocieplenie. Kleje Mitech. Wykonawca nie chcał Mapei bo kiedys robił i skarżył sie na elastyczność tego kleju.  :Confused:

----------


## mayland

Czy wszyscy gruntowaliście ścianę przed położeniem pierwszej warstwu kleju na elewację?  Czy położenie gruntu na nową ścianę jest bezdyskusyjnie konieczne?

----------


## eisenberger

a co myslicie o   http://www.allegro.pl/item261052271_...4_express.html     ???

----------


## EDZIA76

Izolbet jest dobry i tani,zarówno klej do styropianu jak i do zatapiania siatki. Sprzedaje go tonami i nigdy nie było reklamacji. Kreisel, Maxit - to bardzo dobre firmy, ale są trochę droższe od izolbetu. Reklamacji tez nigdy nie było. Na hotera z atlasa, czasami fachowcy narzekają że się "ciągnie" - ale to oczywiscie kwestia wprawy i pewnie przyzwyczajenia. Dużą palete barw tynków mineralnych ma kreisel i maxit. Atlas niestety nie. Proponuje dobre i tanie produkty:
kleje do styropianu i siatki - izolbet
grunt na klej do siatki - tynkolit z kreisla
tynk mineralny - kreisel lub maxit

Mozna "mieszac" firmy. Jednak warunkiem uzyskania gwarancji jest zastosowanie całego systemu jednego producenta.

----------


## I.W.

W castoramie jest coś takiego jak ABE (marka własna) i klej do styropianu i zatapiania siatki jest właśnie z izolbetu. Cena około 11  i 15 pln z groszami.

----------


## Rezi

> . Proponuje dobre i tanie produkty:
> kleje do styropianu i siatki - izolbet
> grunt na klej do siatki - tynkolit z kreisla
> tynk mineralny - kreisel lub maxit


juz to pisałem 
ma paru znajomych pracujących w tej firmie 
kiedy budowali domy wracając po pracy wstępowali po drodze do 2 konkurencyjnych firm STO i Caparol kupujac tam całe systemy nawet 2 x drożej niż we własnej firmie.
jak myślisz dlaczego ?

----------


## Sp5es

> W castoramie jest coś takiego jak ABE (marka własna) i klej do styropianu i zatapiania siatki jest właśnie z izolbetu. Cena około 11  i 15 pln z groszami.


Piach z cementem 3:1 wyjdzie jeszcze taniej.
Istnieje kolejna wersja cenowa - można zwiększyć ilość piachu.
Potem nie daje się więcej potanić.

----------


## I.W.

To klej na piach z cementem albo na sam piach. Może ci się uda.
Bo na ten klej się udaje. Nie wiem jakie cudowne właściwości musi mieć klej do styro poza tym że ma przyczepność do styropianu i do betonu, jest plastyczny a po stwardnieniu rozwarstwieniu ulega nie klej tylko styropian.

----------


## Sp5es

> więc jaki klej radzisz??



Relius, Caparol, Sto

----------


## Sp5es

> mój blok ocieplano 25 lat temu na piach z cementem, nic nie odpadło do tej pory, mimo że blok 4-ro piętrowy a jeszcze wtedy o żadnych kołkach nikt nie słyszał


Radzę więc zaaplikować na Twoim domu jeszcze raz to wspaniałe rozwiązanie.

----------


## EDZIA76

Relius, Caparol, Sto - sprzedaje chemie budowlaną ponad 10 lat i niestety nie słyszałam o tych markach...... cóż całe życie człowiek się uczy.

----------


## Rezi

> Relius, Caparol, Sto - sprzedaje chemie budowlaną ponad 10 lat i niestety nie słyszałam o tych markach...... cóż całe życie człowiek się uczy.


bez komentarza   :Lol:  

tak na marginesie sto ma 150 lat  specjalizacja systemy elewacyjne, ścian etc 
/ caparol 100 latek - lider branży farb / 
basf - relius specjalizacja sytemy elewacyjne 
basf pcc chemia udowlana 
liderzy w branży chemicznej, profesjonalny kanał dystrybucji przez wykonawców zwłaszcza w inwestycjach

----------


## eisenberger

jeszcze raz ..... co myslicie o piance? moze ktos mial jakes doswiadczenia z klejem w piance ? ponizej opis producenta


Łatwy w dozowaniu, wygodny w użyciu i superwydajny Nie wymaga wysiłku przy transporcie i przygotowaniu do pracy. Precyzyjne dozowanie pozwala na dokładną aplikację kleju. Znikomy ciężar i plastyczna konsystencja podnoszą komfort pracy. Masa kompletnego opakowania wraz z pistoletem aplikacyjnym to ok. 1 kg. Superwydajny – opakowanie 750 ml pozwala na przyklejenie około 6 m2 styropianu. (worek 25 kg typowej zaprawy klejącej – tylko 5 m2). Superszybki – umożliwia szybki postęp prac Po ok. 20–30 min. od aplikacji klej jest już utwardzony. Po ok. 2 godz. zamocowane płyty styropianowe można szlifować, kołkować, a następnie wykonać warstwę zbrojoną siatką przy użyciu zaprawy Ceresit CT 87 „2 w 1”. W ciągu jednego dnia możliwe jest wykonanie klejenia, kołkowania i warstwy zbrojonej siatką, dzięki temu czas ocieplania Systemem Ceresit Express zostaje skrócony nawet o 5 dni – w stosunku do systemu tradycyjnego. Wysoka przyczepność do podłoży mineralnych i styropianu Przyczepność do podłoży mineralnych, drewna, metali i tworzyw sztucznych jest lepsza niż w przypadku zapraw cementowych. Przyrost wytrzymałości połączenia jest znacznie szybszy. Bardzo dobra izolacyjność Bardzo niska wartość współczynnika przewodności cieplnej λ = 0,035 W/mK. Warstwa kleju pod płytami styropianu dodatkowo poprawia efekt ochrony cieplnej budynku. Brak jakiegokolwiek ryzyka wystąpienia mostków termicznych ze względu na wpłynięcie kleju między płyty styropianu. Umożliwia prowadzenie robót w obniżonych temperaturach i podwyższonej wilgotności Zakres warunków aplikacji jest bardzo szeroki: – temperatura stosowania: 0°C do +40°C, – wilgotność powietrza: nawet powyżej 90%, – wysoka wilgotność nie spowalnia, a wręcz przyspiesza proces utwardzania kleju, – w temperaturze 0°C czas utwardzania kleju to jedynie ok. 3 godz., – w +40°C pełne zamocowanie uzyskujemy już po ok. 10 min. Niskoprężny, stabilny wymiarowo Ekspansja kleju przebiega bardzo szybko i ma niewielki zakres. Po przymocowaniu płyt do elewacji nie następuje dalsze pęcznienie kleju (deformacje <1 mm). Wodoodporny Klej ma strukturę o zamkniętych porach i zawiera środki hydrofobizujące. Nasiąkliwość poniżej 1% objętościowo. Wystąpienie kondensacji pary wodnej w grubości warstwy kleju nie powoduje jakiegokolwiek osłabienia połączenia, w przeciwieństwie do zwykłych zapraw cementowych. Nie zawiera freonu Ekologiczna receptura zapobiega rozwojowi „dziury ozonowej” i efektu cieplarnianego. .!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sp5es

To nowa technologia. Prawdopodobnie się będzie sprawdzać, ale  wszyscy chcą tanio, a tu tak prawdopodobnie nie będzie.

----------


## Sp5es

> Relius, Caparol, Sto - sprzedaje chemie budowlaną ponad 10 lat i niestety nie słyszałam o tych markach...... cóż całe życie człowiek się uczy.


No właśnie. 
Ale te właśnie firmy są motorem postępu w branży i nowoczesnych rozwiązań.

----------


## Sp5es

> mój blok ocieplano 25 lat temu na piach z cementem, nic nie odpadło do tej pory, mimo że blok 4-ro piętrowy a jeszcze wtedy o żadnych kołkach nikt nie słyszał


Niestety to nie prawda. Dodawano jeszcze polioctan winylu, który w czasie hydrolizuje i się rozkłada. Kleje z przed 25 lat niektóre były nawet lepsze niż dzisiejsze. Producenci dostawali gotowe receptury od zachodnich dostawców i wtedy nikt nie wpadał jeszcze na pomysły dzisiejszych "wniosków racjonalizatorskich" i ich potaniania. To funkcjonuje do dziś.

----------


## Sp5es

> Napisał _Beti_
> 
> kupiłam  Greinplast dostałam 18% rabatu transport gratis,
> jednak w Rzeszowie w ich sklepie firmowym niu udało mi się za nic w swiecie wytargować więcej niż 5%
> a w zaprzyjaźnionym sklepie na wiosce  dostałam 18% bez wielkiego proszenia  
> 
> 
> Co jest istotne, cena czy wielkość rabatu?


Co jest ważniejsze - jakość czy cena?

----------


## Sp5es

> To klej na piach z cementem albo na sam piach. Może ci się uda.
> Bo na ten klej się udaje. Nie wiem jakie cudowne właściwości musi mieć klej do styro poza tym że ma przyczepność do styropianu i do betonu, jest plastyczny a po stwardnieniu rozwarstwieniu ulega nie klej tylko styropian.


Przepraszam, ale to elementarny brak wyobraźni...

Postawowe cechy to niepowstawanie rys i odpornośc na cykle pogodowe.
Pozostałe dane - jakie powinien spełniać klej - radzę przecztać z aprobat technicznych.

"Cudowne " własności to adhezja, czas retencji, plastycznośc, zdolność przenoszenia naprężeń itd.

----------


## Sp5es

> Ja mam jedno pytanie moze jest tu jakiś fachowic i mi odpowie dlaczego teraz stosuje sie inny klej do klejenia styrpianu a inny do zatapiania siatki ? 10 lat temu był tylko jeden klej do wszystkiego. I domy ocieplone 10 lat temu stoja do dzis i nic sie nie dzieje z elewacja a teraz proponuja 2 kleje jeden do przyklejania tańszy drugo do siatki doroższy.


Wszyscy chcą tanio - producenci się wiec dopasowywują. Klej do siatki musi przenieść więcej naprężeń , ma wyższe wymogi, wskazany jest dodatek substancji lekkich i włókien zbrojących oraz udział niskonaprężeniowych cementów białych.

Zawsze klejem do siatki można kleić rónież do ściany. Odwrotnie niekoniecznie- zależy na ile go "odchudzili".

Stare kleje "kombi" - 2 w jednym - najczęściej szare, na cementach portlandzkich nie miały rezerwy technologicznej w warstwie zbrojącej.

Na dzisiaj chyba jedyną firmą dodającą włokna do szarego kleju do ściany jest Relius z klejem PHS.

----------


## Rezi

Ceresit CT 85 też jest z dodatkiem włókien

----------


## wodzio

Witam, mam do Was pytanie, jak wykonać warstwę zbrojoną, aby była gładka. Zrobiłem już jedną ścianę, ale nie mogę tego tak wyrównać aby nie było smug. Czy jest na to jakaś metoda? Jaką powierzchnię można uznać za wystarczającą do wykonania później na niej tynku? (wiem że można to później przeszlifować, ale może jest jakiś myk aby to zrobić dobrze od razu)

----------


## Sp5es

1) dobrze kleić i  szlifować styropian, korzystać z łaty - należy usuwać przyczyny, a nie leczyć skutki nierównego przyklejenia.
2) wziąć dobre, plastyczne materiały - klej KAm - Relius, 
3) używać właściwych narzędzi - długich gładzielnic inaczej w slangu mówią blichówki lub  żyletki, min. 50 cm długości
4) korzystać z 2 m łaty do oceny równości - kontrolę robić metodą "na gwiazdkę".
Wybiera się punkt wokół którego obraca sie łatę co 45 deg i przykłada patrząc ile jest prześwitu pod łatą. Lub delikatnie dotknąć warstwy na świeżo. Gdzie jest wklęsło - krawędź się nie odbije w zaprawie, widać zagłebienia. Dobrze miec do tego łatę trapezową tynkarską
5) wbić gwódź w ocieplenie z warstwą zbrojącą w narożnikach (10 cm od krawędzi ), napiąć żyłkę wędkarską , nierónośći wyjdą - ale raczej te większe, drobne metodą gwiazdki.

----------


## wodzio

dzięki za podpowiedzi, ale nie do końca o to mi chodziło (choć to tez mi się przyda),  otóż styropian mam ładnie równiutko przyklejony i mimo że jest idealnie przyklejony bez klawiszy jest przeszlifowany. Problem tkwi tylko w sposobie zacierania siatki, aby nie powstały smugi. Pewnie jest to jak pisałeś kwestia kleju, ale może też metody. Ktoś mi mówił że robi się to na 2 razy, ja to robiłem na 1 raz starając się aby grubość warstwy całkowicie przykrywała siatkę aby była nie widoczna. Ale tak się zastanawiam, że było by pewnie łątwiej zatrzeć siatkę aż do niej (łatwość równania) i póżniej lekko poprawić aby ją całkowicie ukryć, ale sobie tak tylko gdybam. Mi się wydaje że lepiej to robić na raz bo 2 warstwy to chyba słabsze rozwiązanie niż na 1. Ale przynajmniej u mnie gładkośc pozostawia wiele do życzenia (smugi)

----------


## tfor

Sorry, ale widziałem a nei moge teraz znaleźć na FM. Jaki klej najlepszy (patrz pewny) do styropianu (ocieplenie) a jaki do wtopienia siatki. Taki, żeby nie było problemu później.  Kupiłem (na razie dwa wory na próbę do ocieplenia pod integro)  jakiś bez nazwy z napisem po skosie klej do styropianu za 12 pln.

----------


## EWBUD

Kolego,sprawa jest bardzo prosta: nie kupuj wynalazków - możesz się nie miło zdziwić.
Ja ze swojej strony mogę zaproponować Ci Ceresit albo Weber - pracuje na nich i mam do nich zaufanie (gros prac na Ceresicie) jakość i cena ok.
Kiedyś znajomy kupił klej za 12 zł (jakaś Skała, albo coś  :smile:  i oddał do laboratorium w firmie .... , chodziło o to żeby udowodnić, że da się tanio zrobić dobry klej.
Przez pierwsze 24 h miał lepsze parametry wiązania, niż markowy klej. Niestety po pełnym związaniu, na próbie na odrywanie, zszedł pięknie z siateczką  :smile: 
I takie to są oszczędności.
Pozdrawiam

ps. pewnie zaraz pojawi się tu Fighter1983 i zaproponuje Drywit, Sto, Caparol  :smile:  Oczywiście w pełni się z nim zgodzę, aczkolwiek to już inna pólka cenowa.

----------


## fighter1983

hahah pojawi sie pojawi  :smile: 
A pewnie ze tak: Dryvit, STO, Caparol  :smile:  
*ewbuxxxo* a to troszke byś sie zdziwil... wcale nie jest to tak drogie jak wszyscy sadza (Caparol) w poronaniu z Henklem czy Weberem - ten sam lub podobny poziom cen.
STO i Dryvit naturalnie drozsze, no ale co tu duzo mowic.... z bolem serca przyznaje ze Dryvit i STO to jednak troche bardziej wypasne systemy od "slonika"
A wracajac do pytania autora: przede wszystkim nie mieszaj producentow, kazda reklamacje elewacji w zasadzie mozna odrzucic nawet gdy uzywane sa produkty systemowe, a gdy odejdziesz w ktoryms miejscu od wytycznych - w razie wpadki jakiejkoliwek i nawet ewidentnej winy producenta (wady produktu) bedziesz na przegranej pozycji.

----------


## EWBUD

Jakieś 5 - 7  lat temu robiłem jedną budowę na drywicie: jedyne co pamiętam, to to, że do kleju dodawało się cementu i siatka była jakaś inna - chyba niebieska i z dużymi oczkami. 
Pozdrawiam


ps. a nie mówiłem, że fighter czuwa?  :smile:

----------


## coulignon

Za 12 zł brutto nie da się zrobic sensownego kleju do siatki.

Tutaj parę ciekawych wyników. Niestety pogoń za jak njaniższą ceną rodzi patologie w recepturach. No ale jak hurtownia chce klej do styropianu po 7,50 zł/netto za worek to go dostaje. 
http://dlabudownictwa.pl/images/stor...oducenci-1.pdf

----------


## fighter1983

no ale sie wstrzeliles *coulignon*   :smile:  cenowo Henkel i Weber podobnie do 190S a podlinkowana przez Ciebie tabelka jasno mowi gdzie sie ktory klej jakosciowo znajduje.... the winner's elefant. A co do tej ceny 7,50 netto to taka farse rozpoczely markety budowlane, bo maja gdzies jakosc,liczy sie cena i tony tony tony, chwile pozniej zeby nie wyleciec z rynku nacisnely hurtownie. No i mamy jak mamy..... 0,4 MPa przyczepnosci.... przy wymaganym 1,0
*ewbuxxxo* wywolales wilka z lasu.... czujnym trzeba byc  :smile:

----------


## bdan

a jakie doświadczenie z klejem do klejenia styro grafitowego?

----------


## fighter1983

> a jakie doświadczenie z klejem do klejenia styro grafitowego?


 :smile:  to sa dopiero jaja, przerabialem w tamtym roku Termoorganika Platinium plus klejone na 190S  :smile:  przy czym producent zalecal stosowanie kleju do w.zbrojacej, czyli w Caparolu 190 a z dokumentow wynikalo, ze w zupelnosci wystarczy 190S (dodam ze 190S jest tanszy od 190). Producent zaleca, badania mowia co innego, producent mowi, ze juz robili proby i w swoim systemie zalecaja klejenie na klej termoorganiki do siatki, mieli problem z odpadajacymi plytami klejonymi na klej do styropianu innej (wiodacej, wymienionej w tym watku) firmy i dlatego zalecaja klejenie na ten drozszy klej.

Inwestor (*leszeq* - jak jestes przypomnij, z FM czy nie) uparl sie na klejenie zgodnie z wytycznymi producenta styropianu i zastosowano drozszy klej (190), natomiast wykonawce poprosilem o przyklejenie jednej plyty w celach testu na klej 190S. Efekt proby zrywania - rozerwany styropian, nie nastapilo oderwanie plyty od kleju.

----------


## tfor

Sparwdziłęm alpola mam. czyli trzyma parametry. Tylko inne opakowanie, a firma  ta. Z tego wynika, ż emoże być to szajs, np. jak jakaś SM robi dla biedronki  :Smile:

----------


## EWBUD

> no ale sie wstrzeliles *coulignon*   cenowo Henkel i Weber podobnie do 190S a podlinkowana przez Ciebie tabelka jasno mowi gdzie sie ktory klej jakosciowo znajduje.... the winner's elefant. A co do tej ceny 7,50 netto to taka farse rozpoczely markety budowlane, bo maja gdzies jakosc,liczy sie cena i tony tony tony, chwile pozniej zeby nie wyleciec z rynku nacisnely hurtownie. No i mamy jak mamy..... 0,4 MPa przyczepnosci.... przy wymaganym 1,0
> *ewbuxxxo* wywolales wilka z lasu.... czujnym trzeba byc


Ok, ok  :smile:  Wygrałeś.
Szczerze mówiąc, gdy pisałem o wyższej półce cenowej, to miałem na myśli sto i dryvita - a Caparol napisałem w ciągu jakiego zawsze używasz  :smile:  Czyli: DRYVIT, STO, Caparol :smile:

----------


## EWBUD

> a jakie doświadczenie z klejem do klejenia styro grafitowego?


Swego czasu na deweloperce kleiliśmy na zwykły klej do styro ( Ceresitu - Fighter - Ceresitu!   :smile:  i juz 2,5 roku minęło i trzyma się wszystko, reklamacji nie było - zresztą takie były wytyczne z góry.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## fighter1983

jeee dziekuje, pierwszy raz na tym forum  :smile:  bo zawsze porażki i porażki  :smile: 
A ciag jakosciowy IMHO od najwyzszej: Dryvit, Sto, Caparol, ............ nic nic nic .............. nic nic nic ............... i pozniej grupa bez lidera i kolejnosci, taki w mojej opinii wór przęcietnych (Kabe, Henkel, Weber, Bolix itp) ............... nic nic nic .............. garażowcy

ja nie mowie ze Henkel/Ceresit (plus załoga "z wora") jest zly, potezna firma, z ogromym doswiadczeniem, znaczacy zawodnik, to nie tak ze wszystko po roku spadnie.... ale.... no można w tych cenach zrobic to lepiej, sprawniej, bez stresu.... 
To dziwne, ale rzadko zdarzajace sie reklamacje (nie ukrywajmy, sa u wszystkich) ze slonikiem sa prawie przyjemnoscia, w przypadku pozostalych - droga cierniowa

----------


## tfor

czyli uważasz że carapol najlepszy? jak i do styro tak i do siatki? Pomimo, ż ekosztuje ponad 20 pln? A dryvit i sto jak sie kształtują jakościowo i cenowo?

----------


## EWBUD

a możesz podać dokładną cenę? kleju do styro i do siatki?
Dzięki.

----------


## fighter1983

jakosc w tej kolejnosci:
1. Dryvit
2. STO
3. Caparol
Tfor - ceny podam jutro, *ewbuxxxo* Caparol na prv

----------


## tfor

Ja też proszę ceny na prv. Carapol widziąłem po 2.., .. pln. Drywit to już po 3...,.. pln. A ceresit co o nim  myśłicie? on po ok. 15, 00pln i wyżej.

----------


## s9 pat

Greinplast jest dosc fajny i ciut tanszy niz 3 ostatnie wymienione :smile:

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

A jaki klej zaproponujecie inwestorom, którzy "własnymi ręcami" będą kleić 20cm styro i chcą bez kołkowania. Podobno są to nieco inne kleje.

----------


## coulignon

samodzielnie to może piana np Ilbruck. Ja chyba inaczej bym nie robił. 

W zasadzie jeśli receptura kleju byłaby uczciwa to można nie kołkować budynków do 8 m wysokości. Prosty test: weż styropian EPS 100 i przyklej go na klej który sobie wybierzesz. Po 7 dniach oderwij. Jeśli spoina się rozerwawała to klej jest do du... Jeśli rozerwało styropian to jest ok. Bez kołkowania ważne jest żeby powierzchnia płyty była pokryta w 40%. Acha - większość klejów do siatki powinna przejść ten test.Klejów do styro - już nie.  Zresztą masz podlinkowane wyniki - popatrz i wybierz.

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

Dzięki. Trzeba będzie nieco poeksperymentować na ścianie garażu...

----------


## kmnba

ja polecam kleje mapei mapetherm do styropianu i do siatki

----------


## Marcin.gm

> no ale sie wstrzeliles *coulignon*   cenowo Henkel i Weber podobnie do 190S a podlinkowana przez Ciebie tabelka jasno mowi gdzie sie ktory klej jakosciowo znajduje.... the winner's elefant. A co do tej ceny 7,50 netto to taka farse rozpoczely markety budowlane, bo maja gdzies jakosc,liczy sie cena i tony tony tony, chwile pozniej zeby nie wyleciec z rynku nacisnely hurtownie. No i mamy jak mamy..... 0,4 MPa przyczepnosci.... przy wymaganym 1,0
> *ewbuxxxo* wywolales wilka z lasu.... czujnym trzeba byc


Nie jestem zbyt aktywnym pisarzem ale czytam z zainteresowaniem. Obecnie jestem na etapie wyboru chemi na elewacje. Tabelke z wynikami testow przegladalem juz jakis czas temu i brakowalo mi tam klejow DRYVIT. Zastanawiam sie czy nie sa przereklamowane...? 

W lolalnych skladach zaproponowano mi system KABE, MAPEI oraz KRAISEL (interesujaca cena). Ten ostatni wg tabeli powinien byc dobry ale ma duze ALE... producent przy kazdym kleju bez wzgledu na powierzchnie/wysokosc scian do osieplenia przewiduje kolkowanie. KABE wg ITB wypadl slabo, natomiast MAPEI bardzo przyzwoicie.

*fighter1983* bede sie pewnie z toba kontaktowal osobiscie bo myslalem rowniez o systemie CAPAROL, ktory jednak wcale nie wykazuje wyzszosci nad konkurencja i chcialbym abys ta kwestie rozwinal.

*coulignon*  a czy ja dobrze zrozumialem, ze zastosowales klej DRYVIT do styropianu? Nie pamietam czy kolkowales...

----------


## coulignon

> Nie jestem zbyt aktywnym pisarzem ale czytam z zainteresowaniem. Obecnie jestem na etapie wyboru chemi na elewacje. Tabelke z wynikami testow przegladalem juz jakis czas temu i brakowalo mi tam klejow DRYVIT. Zastanawiam sie czy nie sa przereklamowane...? 
> 
> 
> *coulignon* a czy ja dobrze zrozumialem, ze zastosowales klej DRYVIT do styropianu? Nie pamietam czy kolkowales...


Nie są przereklamowane. Ale są zdecydowanie za drogie  :Smile: 

Ja uzyłem kleju produkowanego przez byłogo pracownika  Dryvitu. Ma własną firmę produkująca chemie budowlaną. Jakośc podobna tylko ceny lekko inne. 
Kołkowałem - dałem się namówić wykonawcy ale był to krok bez sensu. Teraz na pewno bym nie kołkował.

----------


## robercikzs

A co powiecie o kleju Kresiela lepstyr 210 do styropianu i 220 do siatki?

----------


## ekmir

A jakie macie doświadczenia z klejami PU?

----------


## cysiokysio

kilka dni temu miałem okazje odrywać u rodziców sytropian który przyklejałem ponad 8 lat temu na klej Anser BX39. Rozrywał się styropian a klej i tak nie puścił. cena teraz na składzie w mojej miesjcowiści coś koło 13-14 zł

----------


## ekmir

Ale to nie jest klej PU do styropianu.
Chodziło mi o kleje:
- Tytan EOS,
- Ceresit CT84,
- illbruck PU010,
- todo Anser,
- penosil
itp.

----------


## ekmir

Jakie macie doświadczenia z wymienionymi powyżej klejami?

----------


## hary2006

kleilismy styrodur na fundament na klej pu. Wykonawca koniecznie uparł sie na tytan eos. Podobno najlepszy

----------


## F***T

Witam
W nawiązaniu do tematu polecam przeczytanie artykułu przygotowanego przez Związek Producentów Materiałów Budowlanych którzy dokonali analizy klejów do przyklejania styropianu. Cieszę się, że nasz produkt znalazł się po tej pozytywnej stronie - gdzie wyniki spełniły normy. Poniżej link do artykułu:

http://www.dlabudownictwa.pl/index.p...y/badania-2012

Pozdrawiam
Adam Kamianowski
Specjalista ds. Technicznych FAST

----------


## Kwitko

Ale starucha odgrzebałam  :big grin: 

Ale pytanie mam właśnie o klej do styropianu. Stoję przed wyborem *atlas czy kreisel?*  Cenowo bardzo podobnie. Słyszałam (czytałam?) że kreisel lepszy. Ale na opakowaniu wyraźnie pisze: TRZEBA KOŁKOWAĆ. A my kołkować nie mamy zamiaru. Na atlasie nie pisze że trzeba kołkować, tylko czy to znaczy że naprawdę nie trzeba czy po prostu o tym nie napisali? 
Co wybrać?

----------


## drool

Polecam przejrzeć wyniki badań wykonane na rynku klejów do ociepleń 
http://dlabudownictwa.pl/
jest lista klejów przebadanych spełniających wymogi deklarowane przez  odpowiednich producentów  
co do kołkowania to zgodnie z instrukcja ITB 447/2009 nie trzeba kołkować jeśli budynek jest niższy niz 12m
przyczyna jest prosta zgodnie z prawem budowlanym każdy budynek wyższy niz 12 m powinien mieć projekt termomodernizacji 
do budynków niższych ten wymóg się nie odnosi 
ja bym kołkował z wcześniejszym frezowaniem i zatyczkami wszystko można znaleźć na google
https://encrypted.google.com/search?...w=1366&bih=667

----------


## plusfoto

Czyżby klej (pianka )illbruka była do d..y?

----------


## Kwitko

drool wyniki badań znam i przyznam że trochę się nimi sugerowałam. Tylko że i atlas i kreisel są na tej liście, a ja się waham pomiędzy tymi dwoma. 

plusfoto może tej pianki akurat nie badali  :wink:  Szkoda że nie opublikowali jeszcze listy  produktów nie spełniających wymogów.

----------


## homecactus

Ja słyszałem że wykonawcy są zwykle zadowoleni z pracy z Mapei'em. 

Do "szarego" styropianu podobno powinno się używać również do klejenia styropianu kleju "do siatki" a nie kleju do styropianu, bo jest bardziej elastyczny i zapobiega ewentualnemu odklejaniu. Tak słyszałem i tak zrobię, ale czy to prawda...?

----------


## drool

Styropian szary (grafitowy) zawiera dodatki grafitu który jest hydrofobowy tzn nie lubi wody, (dodajmy wodę do klejów cementowych)
 Zaleca sie  używać do tych styropianów  klejów do siaki  ponieważ maja większa przyczepność i do podłoża i do płyt EPS
Dodatkowo z tego co się orientuję co najmniej jeden duży producent EPSu  sprzedaje płyty grafitowe z formy i co za tym idzie zaleca przetarcie tarką, odpylenie i dopiero nałożenie kleju lub wtarcie jak w wełne

----------


## mada102

> Zaleca sie  używać do tych styropianów  klejów do siaki  ponieważ maja większa przyczepność i do podłoża i do płyt EPS


jeśli można spytać, to gdzie takie zalecenia się znajdują?

Do tej pory stosowałem przy graficie klej do przyklejania firmy Greinplast i nie miałem problemów. Fakt... nie jest tani.

----------


## michal.bdg

Witam, kleiłem grafit austrotherm na webera 111 potwierdzam przetarcie każdej płyty tarką. Ja początkowo nie zrobiłem tego i następnego dnia 3/4 płyt na ścianie było luźnych. Po solidnym przetarciu płyt tarka do styro i odpyleniu powierzchni trzyma b. dobrze a jest to podstawowy klej webera. Teraz czeka mnie siatka i niestety całość również do przetarcia  :wink:  Powiem szczerze że drugi raz nie zdecydowałbym się na grafit, pracy zdecydowanie więcej a cena... ponad 200 pln/m3. Teraz wydaje mi się że ta inwestycja nigdy mi się nie zwróci i zamiast 18 cm grafitu nakleiłbym 18 cm białego oczywiście austrotherm.
Początkowo zaplanowałem klejenie w pianie bo to szybko i łatwo.... do pierwszej złamanej płyty przy próbie poprawki. Klej w pianie zwróciłem i zabrałem sie za mieszanie webera. Producent zaleca klejenie na ramkę i 3 packi w środku, ja moje ciężkie grafitowe "18-stki" kleiłem na 11 pacek i wszystko jest ok.Ramki podobno powodują że ewentualna wilgoć zamykamy w płytach a przy packach cyrkuluje po całej powierzchni ściany.
Piana jest pewnie ok. ale nie wybacza żadnych błędów a poprawki jak przy tradycyjnym kleju są raczej nie możliwe. 
-pozdrawiam 
          Michał

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Witam, kleiłem grafit austrotherm na webera 111 potwierdzam przetarcie każdej płyty tarką. Ja początkowo nie zrobiłem tego i następnego dnia 3/4 płyt na ścianie było luźnych. Po solidnym przetarciu płyt tarka do styro i odpyleniu powierzchni trzyma b. dobrze a jest to podstawowy klej webera. Teraz czeka mnie siatka i niestety całość również do przetarcia  Powiem szczerze że drugi raz nie zdecydowałbym się na grafit, pracy zdecydowanie więcej a cena... ponad 200 pln/m3. Teraz wydaje mi się że ta inwestycja nigdy mi się nie zwróci i zamiast 18 cm grafitu nakleiłbym 18 cm białego oczywiście austrotherm.
> Początkowo zaplanowałem klejenie w pianie bo to szybko i łatwo.... do pierwszej złamanej płyty przy próbie poprawki. Klej w pianie zwróciłem i zabrałem sie za mieszanie webera. Producent zaleca klejenie na ramkę i 3 packi w środku, ja moje ciężkie grafitowe "18-stki" kleiłem na 11 pacek i wszystko jest ok.Ramki podobno powodują że ewentualna wilgoć zamykamy w płytach a przy packach cyrkuluje po całej powierzchni ściany.
> Piana jest pewnie ok. ale nie wybacza żadnych błędów a poprawki jak przy tradycyjnym kleju są raczej nie możliwe. 
> -pozdrawiam 
>           Michał


ja kleiłem austrutherma grafitowego  na webera ks125 i nic nie przecierałem ani nie kołkowałem... wszystko się trzyma drugi rok. Kładłem 20cm w dwóch warstwach, tę drugą kleiłem na klej w piance soudala i trzyma bardzo mocno, robiłem wcześniej próby i przy obu tych klejach podczas prób oderwania od ściany rozerwanie następowało w warstwie styropianu

----------


## nydar

Producent zaleca ramki ,a ty zrobiłeś na packi .Bo ramki,,podobno powodują...... .I takim oto sposobem wydałeś kasę na styro grafitowe 18-tkę ,a efekt  taki jakbyś założył  10-tkę na ramkę.Tak że ściany nie będziesz miał już tak ciepłej jak planowałeś.Szkoda zwłaszcza,że to inwestycja na dziesiątki lat i konsekwencje finansowe na dziesiątki lat.

----------


## mada102

> Kładłem 20cm w dwóch warstwach, tę drugą kleiłem na klej w piance soudala



Możesz mi podać jakiś numer aprobaty na ten system???

Ja wiem, że każdy Polak ma laboratorium w domu i jest w stanie "wymyślić" swój system docieplania ścian, ale...
- dlaczego dwie warstwy?
- jaki wpływ na U ściany ma warstwa piany między styropianami?
- więcej pracy włożonej w zamocowanie styropianu ( zamiast jednej warstwy + pianka wypełniająca szczeliny) to podwójna robota z dwoma warstwami styropianu..., pomijając zwiększenie kosztów materiałów

----------


## mada102

> Ramki podobno powodują że ewentualna wilgoć zamykamy w płytach a przy packach cyrkuluje po całej powierzchni ściany.


 Takiego tekstu to jeszcze nie słyszałem...
Ale słyszałem fajny tekst, że jeśli klejenie jest na same placki, to dzięki temu jest lepsza wentylacja budynku i nie ma możliwości powstania wilgoci w budynku.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Możesz mi podać jakiś numer aprobaty na ten system???
> 
> Ja wiem, że każdy Polak ma laboratorium w domu i jest w stanie "wymyślić" swój system docieplania ścian, ale...
> - dlaczego dwie warstwy?
> - jaki wpływ na U ściany ma warstwa piany między styropianami?
> - więcej pracy włożonej w zamocowanie styropianu ( zamiast jednej warstwy + pianka wypełniająca szczeliny) to podwójna robota z dwoma warstwami styropianu..., pomijając zwiększenie kosztów materiałów


masę osób kładzie w dwóch warstwach żeby uniknąć mostków cieplnych na łączeniach płyt bo pianka ma gorsze parametry od styropianu grafitowego, drugą warstwę lepiłem na klej w piance żeby nie obciążać dodatkowo elewacji bo tak jak pisałem nie kołkowałem co nie jest żadną nowością bo nawet na worku z klejem webera było napisane że nie jest wymagane kołkowanie do 12 metrów wysokości.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Takiego tekstu to jeszcze nie słyszałem...
> Ale słyszałem fajny tekst, że jeśli klejenie jest na same placki, to dzięki temu jest lepsza wentylacja budynku i nie ma możliwości powstania wilgoci w budynku.


klejenie na packi powoduje ruch powietrza między styro a ścianą co bardzo wychładza, dlatego większość większych producentów zaleca obecnie klejenie na wianuszek plus parę placków w środek... jeśli chodzi o wilgoć w budynku to przecież każdy wie że za jej odprowadzenie odpowiedzialna jest sprawna wentylacja a nie ściana.

----------


## plusfoto

> Takiego tekstu to jeszcze nie słyszałem...


Kiedyś musi być ten pierwszy raz. :big lol:

----------


## mada102

> drugą warstwę lepiłem na klej w piance żeby nie obciążać dodatkowo elewacji bo tak jak pisałem nie kołkowałem co nie jest żadną nowością bo nawet na worku z klejem webera było napisane że nie jest wymagane kołkowanie do 12 metrów wysokości.


Ano właśnie
Systemy oparte na klejach cementowych, tak jak zauważyłeś, np weber dopuszczają niestosowanie łączników mechanicznych.
Tu się zgodzę.
Ale jeśli już opieramy się na tym co poszczególni producenci, czy też aprobaty ITB ich systemów mówią o technologii wykonywania dociepleń, to również należałoby upewnić się co mówi aprobata dla kleju w piance.
Nie wiem czy wszystkie aprobaty dotyczące pianki wyglądają tak samo, ale np. APROBATA TECHNICZNA ITB AT-15-8153/2012 mówi wyraźnie:

"2. PRZEZNACZENIE, ZAKRES I WARUNKI STOSOWANIA
Klej poliuretanowy Piana poliuretanowa KLEJ DO STYROPIANU / PIANA
POLIURETANOWA / EXPERT LINE PIANOSTYR / POROLIT PU / RAWLPLUG STYROFIX
/ PPU-2 / RENOVADEX / IZOHAN STYRO PUK / DESNNER / HAUSSEN / BAUSOLID /
BAUMASTER STYROFIX / KLEJ DO PŁYT XPS I STYROPIANU NA FUNDAMENTY jest
przeznaczony do:
 mocowania płyt z polistyrenu ekspandowanego (EPS) lub ekstrudowanego (XPS) do
podłoży mineralnych, przy ocieplaniu budynków metodą BSO (lekką mokrą), w
systemach, w których płyty termoizolacyjne są jednocześnie mocowane
mechanicznie,..."

Po pierwsze mówi o klejeniu do podłoża mineralnego, po drugie w systemach w których stosowane jest jednocześnie mocowanie mechaniczne.

Tyle dokumenty dopuszczające poszczególne systemy do stosowania w budownictwie. Być może Twój "system" będzie kiedyś dopuszczony, (a może już jest - jeśli tak to przepraszam), wtedy będę go polecał innym. Na razie jednak bałbym się polecać takie wynalazki innym, a tym bardziej eksperymentować na własnym budynku.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## mar1982kaz

to sklej dwa styropiany klejem w piance, nakładając go po brzegach plus pasek w środku, i spróbuj je oderwać, mi nigdy nie udało się tego zrobić, podczas prób za każdym razem rozerwanie występowało w styropianie, który odrywałem po małym kawałku, wniosek jest taki że klej i miejsce klejenia jest mocniejszy od styropianu.

----------


## WiesiuS

Jaki klej? poliuretanowy-piana czy cementowy. Czy jeden cementowy do siatki i styropianu ? Jaka firma ?
Jesli mógł bym pomóc to skupił bym się na: technologii wykonania, doborze systemu. Jesli wspominamy o dociepleniu budynku to nalezało by przedewszystkim wspomnieć o systemie kompleksowym dla naszego obiektu. Mniemam ze interesuje nas mała zabudowa niska do 12 m wysokości. Osobiscie zawsze wykonuję termoizolacje budynków stosując zaprawy cementowe np. Hotera albo Grawisa (tu do małej zabudowy, domki jednorodzinne) obligatoryjnie aplikując klej obwodowo na całej płycie styropianu lub wełny, a dopiero w srodek 4 placki. Dlaczego ? ano dlatego że istnieja jeszcze wymogi dotyczące ochrony rozprzestrzenianiu sie ognia w systemach ociepleniowych np w atlasie to jest uwzględnione. Klejenie tylko na placki jest kompletnym nieporozumieniem i niewiedzą niektórych wykonawców. Tzw. ciąg wentylacji pomiedzy ścianą a styropianem doprowadza do odspojen i oderwania warstwy dociepleniowej podczas w trakcie dużych wichur. Budynki robione tym sposobem plackowym już czasem są pozbawione styropianu lub muszą być ponownie remontowane. 
Ogień jeśli pnie się po zewnętrznym obrysie budynku  i nic nie stanie mu na przeszkodzie jeśli ma tzw cug wentylacyjny w systemie Plackowym (kolejna gafa) Styropian sie nie pali, ale podtrzymuje ogień a co gorsza wydziela toksyczne dymy przed którymi trudniej uciec a niezeli samym ogniem. Pianka poliuretanowa tu zdecydowanie przegrywa z zaprawami klejowymi cemantowymi. Również przegrywa przy nierównych płaszczyznach, ścianach, nie da je się zbyt gruba nałożyć i przykleić.
Znacie zasadę termosa z bańką szklaną. Jest skuteczny bo jest szczelny. Tak jak w systemach ociepleniowych podczas stosowania styropianów czy to EPS, XPS, (oba styropiany) dla skutacznego wykonania prawidłowego docieplenia musi być b. szczelne. Każda płyta to oddzielna bańka termosowa A co z wentylacją zapytacie? Ona powinna być we wnatrz budynku a nie na zaewnątrz !!! Co ona da jesli styropianem okładamy. Ile to już budynków przez ostatnie 20 lat z paprano tą metodą zatracając wydmuchiwane ciepło.
Jesli wybieramy okreslony system dociepleniowy nalezało by zwrócić uwagę na aprobaty techniczne całego systemu anie tylko konkretnego produktunp. 
ETA-06/0173 lub ETA-06/0081lub ETA07/0316, 
Pozdrawiam Wiesiu
PS. Zaleca się przecieranie tarką całych połaci styropianów dla lepszej przyczepności kleju z siatką. A do domu jednorodzinnego polecam Grawisa, pracuję na nim prawie cały czas.

----------


## AsiaSebastian

> Jaki klej? poliuretanowy-piana czy cementowy. Czy jeden cementowy do siatki i styropianu ? Jaka firma ?
> Jesli mógł bym pomóc to skupił bym się na: technologii wykonania, doborze systemu. Jesli wspominamy o dociepleniu budynku to nalezało by przedewszystkim wspomnieć o systemie kompleksowym dla naszego obiektu. Mniemam ze interesuje nas mała zabudowa niska do 12 m wysokości. Osobiscie zawsze wykonuję termoizolacje budynków stosując zaprawy cementowe np. Hotera albo Grawisa (tu do małej zabudowy, domki jednorodzinne) obligatoryjnie aplikując klej obwodowo na całej płycie styropianu lub wełny, a dopiero w srodek 4 placki. Dlaczego ? ano dlatego że istnieja jeszcze wymogi dotyczące ochrony rozprzestrzenianiu sie ognia w systemach ociepleniowych np w atlasie to jest uwzględnione. Klejenie tylko na placki jest kompletnym nieporozumieniem i niewiedzą niektórych wykonawców. Tzw. ciąg wentylacji pomiedzy ścianą a styropianem doprowadza do odspojen i oderwania warstwy dociepleniowej podczas w trakcie dużych wichur. Budynki robione tym sposobem plackowym już czasem są pozbawione styropianu lub muszą być ponownie remontowane. 
> Ogień jeśli pnie się po zewnętrznym obrysie budynku  i nic nie stanie mu na przeszkodzie jeśli ma tzw cug wentylacyjny w systemie Plackowym (kolejna gafa) Styropian sie nie pali, ale podtrzymuje ogień a co gorsza wydziela toksyczne dymy przed którymi trudniej uciec a niezeli samym ogniem. Pianka poliuretanowa tu zdecydowanie przegrywa z zaprawami klejowymi cemantowymi. Również przegrywa przy nierównych płaszczyznach, ścianach, nie da je się zbyt gruba nałożyć i przykleić.
> Znacie zasadę termosa z bańką szklaną. Jest skuteczny bo jest szczelny. Tak jak w systemach ociepleniowych podczas stosowania styropianów czy to EPS, XPS, (oba styropiany) dla skutacznego wykonania prawidłowego docieplenia musi być b. szczelne. Każda płyta to oddzielna bańka termosowa A co z wentylacją zapytacie? Ona powinna być we wnatrz budynku a nie na zaewnątrz !!! Co ona da jesli styropianem okładamy. Ile to już budynków przez ostatnie 20 lat z paprano tą metodą zatracając wydmuchiwane ciepło.
> Jesli wybieramy okreslony system dociepleniowy nalezało by zwrócić uwagę na aprobaty techniczne całego systemu anie tylko konkretnego produktunp. 
> ETA-06/0173 lub ETA-06/0081lub ETA07/0316, 
> Pozdrawiam Wiesiu
> PS. Zaleca się przecieranie tarką całych połaci styropianów dla lepszej przyczepności kleju z siatką. A do domu jednorodzinnego polecam Grawisa, pracuję na nim prawie cały czas.


Wreszcie wykonawca, który wie co mówi..i co najważniejsze - słusznie. Zawsze mnie bawiło jak słyszałem " nie kleimy "poobwiedniowo" - tylko na placki - bo tam ma być wentylacja"  :smile: )))))O przepisach przeciwpożarowych niektórzy nawet nie słyszeli, co dopiero widzieli próby palenia płyt na ścianie, jak się rozprzestrzenia z klejeniem po obwodzie a jak z samymi plackami. Widzę ze kolega zna się na rzeczy .Niewielu wykonawców niestety ma taką wiedzę, a powinni się uczyć!
A co do klejów do styropianu i siatki z poprzednich wypowiedzi, która firma lepsza a która gorsza?? Kochani, wystarczy naprawdę poczytać karty techniczne produktów albo przynajmniej  porównania próbek, choćby te wspomniane w poprzednich postach. Wszystkie firmy są w stanie wyprodukować bardzo dobry klej...wszystkie!!!! - tyle  że niektóre firmy chcą produkować kleje dobre (nie mylić z tanimi)...a pozostałe tanie (nie mylić z dobrymi). Takie są niestety wymagania rynku!!! I jeśli klej do styropianu kosztuje mniej niż worek cementu - to pytanie co w nim jest nasuwa się samo :smile: ))

Pozdrawiam :wink: )

----------


## plusfoto

Temat trochę przycichł a tu nadejszła wiekopomna chwiła i trza wybrać klej do styro. zdecydowany jestem praktycznie na piankę - ale kuźwa którą? Soudal, tytan EOS a może jest jeszcze coś innego? Może jest tu ktoś kto kleił tymi klejami i ma jakieś pozytywne lub negatywne spostrzeżenia?

----------


## fighter1983

Tytan Eos wg mnie, niezly jest tez Styrofix RAWL-a 
ale czy masz na tyle rowno zeby kleic takimi klejami>?

----------


## plusfoto

O to się nie martwię wszystko z Ytonga i ekipa raczej zrobiła to dobrze :yes:

----------


## Wojciech Wyremblewsk

wybór jest ogromny. Już praktycznie każda firma ma w swojej ofercie takie kleje. Ja swego czasu dużo kleju z IZOHANA sprzedawałem. Den Braver też ma. Jednak najpopularniejszy pewnie jest EOS.

----------


## cyprinus

U mnie też niedługo nadejdzie ta chwila, więc sobie policzyłem ceny, zużycie i wydajności. Okazuje się, że EOS wychodzi 50 gr/m2 drożej niż Caparol Capatect 190S, a 1,15 zł taniej niż Weber KS 123 dedykowany do styropianu grafitowego. Czy wystarczy zagruntować gruntem uniwersalnym Tytana ? Nie znalazłem takiej informacji na stronia producenta. I właściwie po co każą gęsto kołkować, skoro, jak się chwalą, pianka klei 3x mocniej ? Chłit marketingowy ?

----------


## fighter1983

> ....niż Weber KS 123 dedykowany do styropianu grafitowego....


lol....
Ty w to wierzysz?

----------


## EWBUD

> O to się nie martwię wszystko z Ytonga i ekipa raczej zrobiła to dobrze


Weź pod uwagę CT 84 - wg. mnie najlepszy klej w pianie.

----------


## fighter1983

> Weź pod uwagę CT 84 - wg. mnie najlepszy klej w pianie.


jakie uwagi? w sensie czym sie rozni od innych?
Mozemy sie rozszerzyc o ten klej chociaz mi z Henklem zawsze nie po drodze bylo

----------


## cyprinus

Nie wierzę bezkrytycznie. Na płocie było napisane dupa, ktoś pogłaskał i mu drzazga weszła. Nie miałbym nic przeciwko klejeniu Caparolem, tyle że przy prawie żadnej różnicy w cenie (150 zł w skali całego domu) użyję piany, bo będę mógł szybko kołkować (KOŁKOWAĆ, fighter !) i przyklejać siatkę. Poza tym dystrybucja w moim rejonie kuleje (Bolesławiec - Zgorzelec). Pewnie trzeba byłoby zrobić specjalną dostawę, jeśli zostanie lub zabraknie - kłopot. Masz propozycję ?

----------


## darkob

Moim zdaniem najlepszy jest Insta Stik,styropian na ściany zew. przyklejałem na ten klej a teraz sufit w garażu.Podoba mi sie to że przyklejając na Insta nie musze podpierać styropianu w przeciwieństwie do przereklamowanego moim zdaniem Tytan Eos.

----------


## Raźny

Wypsikałem zeszłego lata około 30 pistoletowych Tytan EOS - długo wiąże, zaleta i wada? Trzyma ok.
Kilka jakiegoś Tiger ? W sumie żadnych różnic jakościowych w stosunku do tytana, ale cenowych też nie.
Kolejne kilka puszek to Dan Bravn W sumie to samo.

Kierowałbym się ceną... Wszystkie kleją ok.

----------


## fighter1983

> Nie wierzę bezkrytycznie. Na płocie było napisane dupa, ktoś pogłaskał i mu drzazga weszła. Nie miałbym nic przeciwko klejeniu Caparolem, tyle że przy prawie żadnej różnicy w cenie (150 zł w skali całego domu) użyję piany, bo będę mógł szybko kołkować (KOŁKOWAĆ, fighter !) i przyklejać siatkę. Poza tym dystrybucja w moim rejonie kuleje (Bolesławiec - Zgorzelec). Pewnie trzeba byłoby zrobić specjalną dostawę, jeśli zostanie lub zabraknie - kłopot. Masz propozycję ?


z kolkowaniem to bardzo dobry pomysl.
jaka ja moge miec propozycje - kurier i poszlo  :smile:  na 2 dzien na miejscu  :big tongue:

----------


## Po***ni

Raźny weź najpierw łatę i obleć cały dom, ja też myślałem że mam proste ściany...
Według mnie przy krzywych ścianach łatwiej wyprowadzić poziom używając kleju.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Wypsikałem zeszłego lata około 30 pistoletowych Tytan EOS - długo wiąże, zaleta i wada? Trzyma ok.
> Kilka jakiegoś Tiger ? W sumie żadnych różnic jakościowych w stosunku do tytana, ale cenowych też nie.
> Kolejne kilka puszek to Dan Bravn W sumie to samo.
> 
> Kierowałbym się ceną... Wszystkie kleją ok.


Dan Bravn na słońcu "wypala" się w kilka dni, Tytan potrzebuje przeszło pół roku. Mam parę płyt od listopada zeszłego roku nie zaciągniętych klejem. EOS szedł na łączenie płyt, wypłynął. Wygląda znacznie lepiej niz Dan B. po tygodniu w słońcu.

----------


## zbiq

Panowie proszę o poradę, 

Okleiłem ścianę fundamentową xps-sem na pianę TYTAN, po 3, 4 dniach xps zaczął odpadać od ściany. 
Na co kleiliście XPS-a ? i w jaki sposób ?

----------


## fighter1983

Tytan do XPS i EPS...
kleiles zapewne tym:
http://www.astrobud.pl/kleje-do-syst...ce-750ml-.html
a powinienes tym:
http://www.astrobud.pl/uslugi/164-ty...tyropianu.html

----------


## Spain

dobry, najlepiej klej tego samego producenta co i styropian :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> dobry, najlepiej klej tego samego producenta co i styropian


Czyli.... Termoorganika.... nic wiecej?

----------


## Malybialy

Co sądzicie o klejach atlas do zatapiania siatki? Kładę 15cm grafitu, czasu coraz mniej muszę się na coś zdecydować.

----------


## fighter1983

> Co sądzicie o klejach atlas do zatapiania siatki? Kładę 15cm grafitu, czasu coraz mniej muszę się na coś zdecydować.


Zdecyduj sie na taki klej jaki pozniej bedziesz mial tynk.
Generalnie powinno byc tak, ze od jednego producenta powinien pochodzic: klej do eps, klej do siatki, siatka, grunt, tynk, ewentualnie farba

----------


## Sadysta

Zapraszam na test klejów do styropianu, może się komuś przyda

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...subiektywny%29

----------


## Deysi

Podepne się pod temat. Mam do wyboru różne kleje do styropianu i siatki i zastanawiam się nad wyborem pomiędzy Caparolem 190 szary do siatki i 190 do styropianu a Mapei Mapetherm. Styropian zakupiony 15 cm Swisspor grafitowy. Jaki możecie polecić

----------


## EWBUD

> Podepne się pod temat. Mam do wyboru różne kleje do styropianu i siatki i zastanawiam się nad wyborem pomiędzy Caparolem 190 szary do siatki i 190 do styropianu a Mapei Mapetherm. Styropian zakupiony 15 cm Swisspor grafitowy. Jaki możecie polecić


Ja ze wzgl. na to, że z reguły robię na Caparolu to z oczywistych względów: polecam Caparol  :smile:

----------


## misiupl

Jeśli chodzi o klej do grafitowego styropianu to właśnie zużyłem 60 worków szarego Solbetu Gabit Termo do klejenia styropianu i trzyma jak cholera. Rozrywa płytę styropianu grafitowego Arbet i nawet zrywa 1mm wierzchniej warstwy porothermu. Cenowo nie zabija (12,85 netto), choć nie porównywałem specjalnie z innymi.

----------


## janpolak

Cena 25 zl za klej do styro i 30zl za klej do siatki z caparola to dobra cena czy lekko wygorowana?

----------


## EWBUD

> Cena 25 zl za klej do styro i 30zl za klej do siatki z caparola to dobra cena czy lekko wygorowana?


Trochę dużo.

----------


## janpolak

nie dość ze ciezko go dostac to jeszcze przeginaja z cena

----------


## fighter1983

bardzo ciezko.... normalnie masakra. Jednego maila trzeba napisac  :smile:

----------


## janpolak

hehe..w moich biednych okolicach to na topie jest firma Fast bo najtansza, jak pytalem o caparola albo mapei to dziwnie na mnie popatrzal gosc w hurtowni,bo po co jak fast dobry i tani.

----------


## fighter1983

a to akurat standardzik jest takze i w bogatszych rejonach. Poza tym mentalnosc naszego inwestora czesto sklania do takiego zalozenia:
- najtanszy klej 
- najtansza siatka
(bo przeciez tego i tak nie widac) 

A pozniej jak najlepszy tynk. I caly taki uklad nazywam klasyczna "polska lepianka" a pozniej peka, rysuje sie no i co jest złe? tynk, bo to tynk popekal  :smile:  LOL

----------


## janpolak

Nie chce polskie lepianki i dlatego nie wzielem z moich hurtowni co mialem pod reka styropianu.bo mieli jakies neo.i cos tam jeszcze czego nawet nie spamietalem.tylko zadzwonilem fo swissporta o podanie namiarow na hurtownie  w innym miescie gdzie dostane ich produkt,.no i lecac za ciosem.siarke kupilem caparola bo akurat zajechalem do sklepu i trafilem ze mieli.i dalej lece za ciosem i chce klej i tynk caparola.dlatego zapytalem czy cena jaka mi podali jest ok czy wygorowana

----------


## fighter1983

ale ja napisalem jak jest "srednio na rynku" a nie o Twoim konkretnym przypadku. 
Dobrze dobrze. A 25 i 30 to faktycznie sporawo.

----------


## janpolak

A że zapytam ,jaka powinna byc uczciwa cena.?

----------


## fighter1983

19/24,50

----------


## Deysi

dzięki za podpowiedzi jutro do mnie juz jedzie Caparol :smile:

----------

